# Pcb y layout del STK4231 100+100W



## 2fast4you (Abr 3, 2009)

Buenas... estoy armando un amplificador con un stk4231, ya tengo el pcb, ya hice la placa pero me falta el layout (el lado del montaje de los componentes) para poder empezar a armar todo... hasta el transformador me lo hice yo mismo y estoy con la ansiedad de armar todo pero no quiero volar el integrado asi que quiero saber si alguien no tiene por ahi el layout (y de ultima su respectivo pcb, en caso de que difiera con el que yo tengo) y si es tan amabale de subirlo al foro, yo se que algunos integrantes de esta comunidad armaron este amplificador asi que recurro a su solidaridad jeje. Otra consulta mas respecto a ese amplificador, las bobinas de 3µH de cuantas vueltas de alambre y de que seccion las hicieron?
Saludos!

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/S/T/K/4/STK4231.shtml


----------



## 2fast4you (Abr 3, 2009)

yo se que un usuario del foro llamado lus2134 realizo este amplificador pero no eh logrado contactarme con el para pedirle ayuda =(

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/solicito-pcb-stk4231-16964/


----------



## tinchovolador (Abr 3, 2009)

te cuento que debe ser igual a todos lo unico que cambia deve ser la ubicacion de componentes , yo arme uno hace unos mese y anda muy bien tira mas de 100w+ 100w en 4 homs estoy re seguro lo estoy usando a 55v +/- y entivia algo pero tien un buen disipador 

es este capas te sirva de algo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/stk4231-2x220w-funciona-esto-17293/ 

en la primera pagina esta el pcb y sus componentes


----------

